

Ask HN: What do you use for cloud based storage? - foresterh

I'm looking for a good way to move common resources online.  Things such as templates, books, toolkits, etc.  Anything I might use at home, at work, and maybe a coffeeshop?<p>Just curious what people use and the tools (plugins?) they use for them.  Examples I've heard of/used are Dropbox, Amazon S3, Google Docs.
======
ambirex
I mainly use Dropbox, it syncs my eclipse workspaces as well as my other
toolkits. If something hasn't been updated on my laptop you can always pull it
from the web site.

